# Bibleworks and Logos for Sermon Preparation



## fredtgreco (Dec 26, 2006)

With the new year coming up, I am going to pencil time into my schedule for a Project (GTD-like) to learn more efficient use of my Bible software for sermon preparation. I am a fairly efficient user of Bibleworks, but there is always room for improvement. I also have just not had time to use the 
new robust features of Logos (like OpenText.org).

So I am wondering what/how pastors/teachers use these programs for in sermon prep, and if anyone has some resources to learn or practice them efficiently.


----------

